# Would you like you link on my website?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know many people have asked for links for their site in the past BUT I wasn't updating my website and it gets hard for me to remember everyone's information etc.

So if you want to be on my website (and you aren't on there already - I have quite a full links page as it is already) please provide:

Your breed/s of goat 
your location 
The name of your farm or herd name (whichever you want to be referred to as)

I will be updating my website at some point and will add your links

check out my website links page http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/links.htm to see how I have it set up so you know what I am looking for.

I don't get TONS of traffic through my site but I do get frequented and I know some people do visit the links page so hopefully it will create more hits for your site.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Bona Fide Dairy Goats
Nigerian Dwarf and LaMancha
http://www.freewebs.com/jklstone


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

you can add me!!

Muddy Creek Farm
Nigerians of course =)
http://www.muddycreekgoats.com


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

You can add me too!
Nigerians
freewebs.com/fleetwoodfarm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Stacey  
http://www.freewebs.com/lizssugarrunminis/
ND/Pygmy cross kids available for reservation now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bump

I am going to work on this soon


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You can add me! :wink:

Shekinah Springs Farm
Oklahoma
Boers and Nubians
http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Me too please!

TwiliteMeadows Farm
Cashion, Oklahoma
Purebred and Grade Nubians
http://www.freewebs.com/crissarenee


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will do girls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok everyone is on.

If anyone else wants their link on my site just let me know


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you can put me under Fainters and Other

D&D's Majestic Fainting Farm
registered and unregistered fainting goats, unregistered kiko crosses, and unregistered boers
http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I am still working on my farm website, but how about one to http://www.kansascountry.freeforums.org? I will give you the link to my personal farm website when I get it done, if I ever get it done. :roll:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd love to be added to your site Stacey!

Green Gables MiniNubians
Wisconsin
http://greengablesfarm.tripod.com

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure Jennifer I will add that under selling a goat or looking for a goat etc.

eliya & Alyssa- I will add you as soon as I get to updating my website = which hopefuly will be soon again with lots of new pictures of the preggy girls


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, I would love it but I do not know if you want Fiber goats. IF you do that would be lovely


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I have you already on my site 

I don't mind any type of goat. My computer was being naughty the night I was updating so I just shut it off and read a book. So hopefully I can also get states listed along side the websites too.

I had a lady in washington find my website and contact me for information on her doe who she just found out was pregnant. That was different.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Stacey! I would love to have my link on your site.

Golden Ears Dairy Goats
Purebred ADGA Registered Nubians
WI
http://www.freewebs.com/goldenears

I thought I would also extend the offer to anyone on here... if you want your link on my site, just tell me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok everyone is on......................still able to add people at any time 

Check out the links page to see if you are already on there first.

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/links.htm


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, on my link, could you put I'm in IL instead of IN? Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sure - my fault


----------

